# Convert mp4 to mp3



## rbb (Oct 21, 2004)

I am looking for a program to convert mp4's to mp3 via the command line.  I can convert from m4p to mp4, with hymn, but I need to convert to mp3.  This will be done from a shell script.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 21, 2004)

Are you trying to convert true MP4 files, or *AAC* files?


----------



## rbb (Oct 21, 2004)

Actually m4a files, but I found faad converts to wav, then lame for wave to mp3.  I have a script that will convert m4a/mp4 to mp3 if any one wants it.


----------



## diablojota (Oct 22, 2004)

Out of curiousity, why would you want to convert to mp3?


----------



## ora (Oct 22, 2004)

iTunes will covert AAC (which is m4a) to MP3. Just go to prefs->importing and set the encoder to mp3. Select the files in your library, then choose Advanced->Convert selection to mp3.

You'll lose some quality but it will get the job done in one step without going via wav.


----------



## clc2112 (Oct 28, 2004)

This is all confusing.  Piggybacking off of RBB's question, can I convert the protected files within iTunes to MP3.  Why?  because my car stereo will pplay mp3's and I paid for the song so I should be able to do it.  If this can be done what do i use to do it?

Thanks much


----------



## rbb (Oct 28, 2004)

Ok, found out how to do it.  I want MP3's because the interface to my stereo uses only mp3's.

First, hymn, http://hymn-project.org/ goes from m4p to m4a (mp4).
faad, http://www.audiocoding.com/modules/mydownloads/, mp4 to wav
lame, http://lame.sourceforge.net/, wav to mp3.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 28, 2004)

Hmm... well, if you've got a CD-RW handy, you can skip a step by burning the AAC files to a CD then re-ripping them as MP3.  Might be a little slower though, but both ways degrade the sound quality.

I guess the moral is that you can't get a protected M4P into an unprotected format without loss of quality.


----------



## drunkmac (Oct 30, 2004)

Plus MP3s are a lot easier to send to all my friends who use Windows and dont really know all too much rather than some huge-ass AIFF file. Like after I record a song and I want to SHARE it, Id love to share an MP3...not an m4a file lol. And *RBB*, what's that script? E-mail me a copy, I wanna check it out.


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 31, 2005)

What a pain in the aRse to hear MY OWN FRIGGIN' MUSIC!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah -- try and find an easier solution with any other music store... good luck!

How is it hard to listen to music purchased from the iTMS?  You've got the iPod for portability, iTunes and QuickTime for computer listening, audio CDs for home stereo and car use, and... where else is there to listen to music other than your home, in the car, and on the go?  

Seriously, the only limitation of music purchased from the iTMS is with MP3 CDs (as the name implies, you need MP3s to make an MP3 CD).  Other than that one limitation, what's stopping people from taking protected files with them everywhere?


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 31, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, I don't think there is another music service that can shake a stick at the ITMS!

I joined the digital music game early on and had 30 Gigs of music in no time at all. I installed an Mp3 compatible CD player in my car, purchased an Mp3 compatible CD player for the house and even an Mp3 compatible Boom Box for camping, beach or garage poker games.

Today we are a 3 iPod household but I still have a need for Mp3's in my life! I can't tell you how many times I have been in a hurry to get my latest playlist onto an MP3 CD to go in the car or boom box  only to get the dreaded message that the music i payed my hard earned money for cannot be burned to and Mp3 CD without a 5 step process! That just plain sucks no matter how you slice it.

My usual plan of attack is to burn any newly purchased ITMS files to audio and reimport them as Mp3 as soon as I buy them. I have also been know to toss the purchased file altogether and just download it with acquisition (the latter is usually faster). Why should I have to go through all this frustration? Apple hasn't prevented me from converting the files to Mp3, they've just made the process painfull!

(reminds me of windoze!)


----------



## carriegycc (Apr 15, 2018)

Maybe you can try a free video converter to convert mp4 to mp3, it's not hard to find one. Before using it, ensure it's free in case it can't meet your needs.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 15, 2018)

I expect that the OP has resolved this after nearly 14 years


----------

